# [SOLVED] Guild Wars 2/Diablo 3 High Settings



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you think my current rig will be able to handle Guild Wars 2 or Diablo 3 on high settings? I would like to be able to use fraps to record some videos to post on youtube aswell. Should i overclock? Any help would be appreicated!


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/14/2012, 11:42:12
       Machine name: ASHLEY-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.110622-1503)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
       System Model: GA-870A-UD3
               BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4094MB RAM
          Page File: 1831MB used, 6356MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
       Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x68B8)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68B8&SUBSYS_E144174B&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2294 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 503 MB
      Shared Memory: 1790 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: SyncMaster
         Monitor Id: SAM05CD
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1107 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.920.0.0
        DDI Version: 10.1
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 11/10/2011 03:15:20, 927232 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2BF8-11CF-A870-4EC1BEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x68B8
          SubSys ID: 0xE144174B
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem5.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_Evergreen:8.920.0.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_68b8
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:07:00, 350208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: AMD HDMI Output (AMD High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1002&DEV_AA01&SUBSYS_00AA0100&REV_1002
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: AtihdW76.sys
         Driver Version: 7.12.0000.7704 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 10/17/2011 17:40:50, 93712 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Advanced Micro Devices
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:07:00, 350208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:07:00, 350208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/14/2009 00:07:00, 350208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 3/25/2011 03:23:22, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 3/25/2011 03:22:51, 7936 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 23:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 23:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft USB Basic Optical Mouse v2.0 (IntelliPoint)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00CB
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_00cb
| Upper Filters: Point64
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: point64.sys, 8/1/2011 15:59:06, 45416 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 00:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 49216 bytes
| Driver: wdfcoinstaller01009.dll, 8/1/2011 15:59:06, 1721576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/14/2009 01:45:55, 62544 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 00:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 303.9 GB
Total Space: 476.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD5000AAKS-00V0A0 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 23:19:54, 147456 bytes

      Drive: D:
      Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-5200A ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 23:19:54, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_50071458&REV_03\4&91A636&0&0048
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_597F&SUBSYS_59571002&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&50
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_439D1002&REV_40\3&18D45AA6&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:22:57, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:03, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:22, 343040 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_597E&SUBSYS_59571002&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&48
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_50021458&REV_40\3&18D45AA6&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4390&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_40\3&18D45AA6&0&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5978&SUBSYS_59571002&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&A5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:22:56, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:03, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:22, 343040 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_42\3&18D45AA6&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5957&SUBSYS_59571002&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&B0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:22:56, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:03, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:22, 343040 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_40\3&18D45AA6&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_03\4&88E5031&0&0050
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_43A3&SUBSYS_00001002&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&AB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:22:56, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:03, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:22, 343040 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_A1021458&REV_40\3&18D45AA6&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2363&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_02\4&1A75311A&0&00A8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 12352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:46, 48720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 24128 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:52:21, 155728 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_43A2&SUBSYS_00001002&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&AA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:22:56, 25600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:03, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:22, 343040 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_03\4&3694E160&0&00A9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys, 7.02.1125.2008 (English), 6/10/2009 20:35:42, 187392 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA58&SUBSYS_AA58174B&REV_00\4&2B98F9DC&0&0110
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:06:13, 122368 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_43A1&SUBSYS_00001002&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&A9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&B2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:22:57, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:03, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:22, 343040 bytes

     Name: Texas Instruments 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8024&SUBSYS_10001458&REV_00\4&340CE6FE&0&70A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 00:07:13, 227840 bytes

     Name: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68B8&SUBSYS_E144174B&REV_00\4&2B98F9DC&0&0010
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1215 (English), 11/10/2011 03:45:30, 10567680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0022 (English), 11/10/2011 02:10:54, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:12:44, 325632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 7.14.0010.0879 (English), 11/10/2011 02:24:26, 7439360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0338 (English), 11/10/2011 02:40:04, 4061696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0023 (English), 11/10/2011 03:10:18, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 10/21/2011 19:30:14, 243168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 11/10/2011 02:11:32, 54784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 11/10/2011 02:11:32, 54784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1084 (English), 11/10/2011 02:13:32, 494592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 11/10/2011 02:36:06, 2043200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1002 (English), 11/10/2011 03:09:34, 21504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 11/10/2011 03:17:10, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 11/10/2011 03:17:48, 208016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6v.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 11/10/2011 02:40:52, 1113088 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvsva.dat, 11/10/2011 02:36:06, 157152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ativvsvl.dat, 11/10/2011 02:36:06, 204960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1111 (English), 11/10/2011 03:11:32, 204288 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1111 (English), 11/10/2011 03:12:10, 516608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 11/10/2011 03:09:58, 423424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 11/10/2011 03:09:30, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.4330.39972 (English), 11/10/2011 03:12:24, 466944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.11318 (English), 11/10/2011 03:20:50, 25218048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.1646 (English), 11/10/2011 02:34:28, 13552640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.1646 (English), 11/10/2011 02:34:54, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.1646 (English), 11/10/2011 02:34:44, 44544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipblag.dat, 9/12/2011 23:06:16, 3917 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9p64.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:11:40, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxp64.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:11:54, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:13:08, 17408 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6txx.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:13:00, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 20:35:30, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0405 (English), 11/10/2011 02:51:18, 7405056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0879 (English), 11/10/2011 02:33:52, 5852672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0338 (English), 11/10/2011 02:29:46, 4200960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 11/10/2011 02:11:26, 53760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 11/10/2011 02:11:26, 53760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1084 (English), 11/10/2011 02:13:22, 348160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 11/10/2011 02:28:32, 2044928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdmv.dll, 7.14.0010.0184 (English), 11/10/2011 02:40:18, 1828864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiapfxx.blb, 11/10/2011 03:17:48, 208016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ativvsva.dat, 11/10/2011 02:36:06, 157152 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ativvsvl.dat, 11/10/2011 02:36:06, 204960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 11/10/2011 03:09:52, 360448 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 11/10/2011 03:09:40, 278528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 11/10/2011 03:09:24, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.11318 (English), 11/10/2011 02:58:20, 18996224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0405 (English), 11/10/2011 03:06:20, 6077952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.1646 (English), 11/10/2011 02:29:58, 11300864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.1646 (English), 11/10/2011 02:34:52, 46080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.1646 (English), 11/10/2011 02:34:42, 44032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipblag.dat, 9/12/2011 23:06:16, 3917 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:11:32, 29184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:11:46, 32256 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:12:52, 32768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:13:04, 14336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 10/10/2011 17:51:12, 36338 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODCLI.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 6/22/2009 14:34:36, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIODE.exe, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/27/2010 17:33:08, 332800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6243 (English), 11/10/2011 02:13:04, 14336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx64.dll, 8.17.0010.1107 (English), 11/10/2011 03:15:20, 927232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.1107 (English), 11/10/2011 03:16:56, 774656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst.dll, 1.00.0003.0005 (English), 11/10/2011 02:18:44, 58880 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_43A0&SUBSYS_00001002&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&A8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:45:45, 183872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_00\3&18D45AA6&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:22:57, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:03, 324608 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16788 (English), 3/25/2011 03:23:22, 343040 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

Audio Capture Sources:
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
HD Audio Digital in,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
AMD HD Audio HDMI out #0,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio Speaker,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out 5,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AMD HDMI Output (AMD High Defin,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DirectSound: AMD HDMI Output (AMD High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Guild Wars 2/Diablo 3 High Settings*

PC specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Guild Wars 2/Diablo 3 High Settings*

Thanks for the reply. Sorry, I'll be more specific. Its custom built.

*PSU:* Corsair 850 WATT
*GPU:* Sapphire HD 5770 512MB GDDR5 DVI HDMI Display Port PCI-E Graphics Card
*RAM:* Crucial 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1333MHz/PC3-10600 Memory Kit CL9 1.5V

*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 870 Socket AM3 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard
*Processor:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz Socket AM3 6MB L3 Cache Cache 125W Retail Boxed Processor

*Hard-drive:* Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB SATAII 7200RPM 16MB Cache - OEM Caviar Blue


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Guild Wars 2/Diablo 3 High Settings*

The only way to be certain is to try the games.
Games are primarily GPU dependent so you may need to up the GPU and your PSU is more than capable if you need to upgrade.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Guild Wars 2/Diablo 3 High Settings*

Diablo 3 on high, maybe medium-high while recording fraps, is my _guess_. I can only guess. Maybe a good place to look for more specific information would be on Diablo 3 forums where you can asks questions of those in the beta. Blizzard made sure to invite people of all different hardware setups.

Guild Wars 2 I guess will probably be more around medium. This is even more speculative since they've yet to release system requirements.

You just missed the sale on the SAPPHIRE HD6850 for $135, but it's still a great deal at $150.
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
And the 6870 for only $20 more
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100314-3L Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

If you want to get fancier you can order a 6950 and try your luck at unlocking :grin:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R695OC-1GD Radeon HD 6950 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Guild Wars 2/Diablo 3 High Settings*

I'm more interested in Guild Wars 2 running smoothly than i am with Diablo 3. Should i wait for the system requirements to be released or should i run with this one? I live in the UK so i buy all of my parts from ebuyer.

Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Guild Wars 2/Diablo 3 High Settings*

Oh yea that will play it on high. I can't imagine a game being made in the next two years that can't be played on high by a 6870.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Guild Wars 2/Diablo 3 High Settings*

Ok, thanks a lot. I ordered it and it should be arriving tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

